# Cub Cadet 2082 with Front Loader/3 point hitch in Central Pa



## kbrothers (Jul 17, 2014)

Looking to sell ,trade, barter Cub Cadet 2082 and loader ,3 point ,60" mower deck Has loaded rear tires,weights and chains New front tri ribs Machine runs well Got a Kubota with loader and backhoe and is no longer needed Let me know what you got Thanks


----------

